# atalk und Volume freigaben



## obaran (28. November 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe nun atalk konfiguriert. 

Ich kann über die MAC's auf den Linux Rechner zugreifen, bzw ich sehe meine freigegebenen Volumes. 
Nur kann ich leider nicht in die Volumes schreiben bzw ich sehe dadrinn nichts  
Woran kann das liegen? 
Meine AppleVolumes.default sieht so aus: 
/usr/data/share "Share Volume" allowgruppe 
Aber wieso kann ich dadrinne nicht sehen und auch nichts schreiben? 

In mein jeweiliges Home Verzeichnis kann ich schreiben und auch reinschauen. 

Wir haben hier mac OS 9.x

Danke schonmal Oliver.


----------



## marwin (29. November 2003)

*Netatalk*

Welches Linux ist im Einsatz? Welche Gruppenrechte wurden gesetzt? 
Eine ähnliche Anfrage gabs schon nebenan ...:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=135324&highlight=netatalk

marwin


----------



## obaran (29. November 2003)

Jo danke, schreibe nun in dem Beitrag weiter.

Oli


----------

